# Settlement Represents Model for Steroid Prosecutions Targeting Sports Nutrition Compa



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Settlement Represents Model for Steroid Prosecutions Targeting Sports Nutrition Companies by Millard Baker VMG Global, the manufacturer of American Cellular Labs ???Tren Xtreme??? and ???Mass Xtreme???, has pleaded guilty to one count of introducing unapproved drugs into interstate commerce and has agreed to a fine of up to $500,000. The VMG Global case is the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

